# Amplificador tipo puente con dos TDA2040. Consulta Tecnica



## pablin2222 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hola a todos. Antes que nada les digo que es la primera ves que escribo en este foro. Ahora la  duda.
Hace poco arme un amplificador con dos TDA2040 en la modalidad tipo puente. El circuito lo saque de la tabla de datos del integrado. El tema es que a pesar de tener una fuente regulada (con un LM7818 y un LM7918) y de que los integrados estan con su respectivo e importante disipador, cuando conecto el parlante este empieza a vibrar como si en estado de reposo la salida tuviese montada algun tipo de alterna. Al medir con el teste compruebo que hay una tension alterna de aprox. 34VCA y otra de 16VCC.
La pregunta es ¿Alguien tuvo este problema? Si es asi ¿Como lo solucionaron?
Si a alguien se le ocurre alguna manera de orientarme por favor se los agradeceria.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 3, 2007)

Puede ser que te haya quedado la pata de entrada del primer TDA "al aire", es decir sin referencia a masa ni a ningún lado. Es lo que se me ocurre por ahora


----------



## pablin2222 (Jun 3, 2007)

Gracias por responder.
Mira la pata de entrada esta con una resistencia de 22K a masa.
¿Vos crees que modificando el valor de esa resistencia pueda tener una mejor referencia a masa?
¿No puede ser que el valor de algun otro componente me produzca algun tipo de oscilacion en el Amp.?
Gracias


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 3, 2007)

Hola, si está bien la resistencia a masa, no hay problema. El asunto está como decis en una oscilación, puede ser un capacitor mal, no sé. No tengo mucha esxperiencia en este circuito pero parece simple. Ahora se me ocurre que pruebes haciendo los circuitos no bridge, para ver si tenés algún problema con los integrados pero no creo. Revisá las pistas del PCB


----------



## pablin2222 (Jun 4, 2007)

gracias lo pruebo y despues te cuento


----------



## wowota2 (Oct 20, 2009)

fijate tambien que el tda2040 no este quemado porque ami me paso y oscilaba mucho


----------



## Cacho (Oct 20, 2009)

Primero, bienvenido al foro.

Segundo, ¿viste la fecha del post anterior? 
Saludos


----------

